# Buyer be ware !!! (Junk Motor sale)



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

You river guys in the Marietta/Parkersburg area beware. Seems I'm another victim of a guy selling trash motors out of Parkersburg. Won't give his address or user name, but he's on here. There's a marine south of Parkersburg he gets junk motors from then sells them as personally used, great shape, completely rebuilt, good to go, with a marine recommendation (no worries) great motor !!

Bought the boat + Motor in Feburary (below zero temps) on trust and talked to a marine mechanic that the motor was rebuilt by and - no problems,,, like new.. Paid CASH !!!
I worked out of state for 3 months before I could get home to start fishing. It was a 35hp 2000 Johnson 3cylinder - 2 cycle with the auto oiler taken out of.

The long and short of the story is that the motor was scrap and only run 3 out of 8 times taken out before it locked up and crapped it's self. 
The morel of the story is don't trust a motor without seeing it run or going out for a run + never, never buy a motor from a guy in Parkersburg.
I hope the seller reads this. He knows what he did and this is not his first time screwing Ohio guys. WOW am I screwed now. BEWARE GUYS...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Thats crap that a person would do this. He should make this right or have his name posted on this thread.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

I second that always see the motor run before buying it.It is not like it used to be where you can take a mans word for it can't trust any one any more.If he has done this before I would post his name.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Do not post the name please.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Post the name we should know if he is a crook, and you shud look into the iTrader: % and leave some type of warning or bad feedback..


----------

